# my new little tenrec - new pics added page 3



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

On saturday i went to the first ever UK hog show, it was fantastic and i got to meet so many beautiful hedgies. I found out that my pharaoh who was sold to me as an egyptian but i always believed couldnt be pure egyptian long eared because of his size and coloue is actually 1/2 egyptian and half european which explains a lot!

after talking to col who runs the uk exotic hedgehog rescue he introduced me to his 8 week old baby tenrecs, i have been asking and learning about these for a while as i planned to get one next year.... however col said i could take the male there and then and i couldnt resist. so here is my gorgeous little tenrec named womble after an 80's tv show.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

He is so cute  !! Are the suppose to be that skinny?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

He is adorable.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

yeah larry he is only a baby and thay are skinnier and smaller than aph anyway. he was hand reared from 2 days old as his mum rejected him there were 7 to start with but only he and his sister survived. he is only about the size of a hamster at the moment but has been drinking goats milk to help build him up a bit


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

He's so adorable! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

He's so cute, this is the first one I have got to see. Ty for sharing your little guy with us


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

Congrats! He is such a sweet little guy!

I love lessers, I can't wait until I have the time and money and resources to dedicate to one.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

ohhh, please keep us updated! i'd really love to know more about tenrecs. there's just so little info.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

there is a care sheet and loads of pics on here
http://pygmyhogsuk.forumandco.com/tenre ... -t6936.htm

its the uk hedgehog forum. i know what you mean about the lack of info on tenrecs though col who i got womble from wrote the care sheet but he will even admit he still haas a lot to learn, i just think im lucky to have him and helen who both have had tenrecs for a while, to turn to if i have any problems, i will deffo keep you updated on him


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

Beach Bum has them
http://www.beachbumhedgehogs.com/tenrecherd.html
http://www.beachbumhedgehogs.com/tenrecbabies.html


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

oh thanks for the link what a great site!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

i actually saw a baby tenrec at the local zoo a few weeks ago. of course it was pretty dark and it was sleeping.

Larry: wow, so much going on in FL, hedgie-wise...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: my new little tenrec*



fracturedcircle said:


> Larry: wow, so much going on in FL, hedgie-wise...


Warm climate ideal for breeding,I guess.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

unlike here where its raining! **** british weather!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

Wow...he's...kind of weird looking, actually. o-o Cute, but sort of strange. Does that make sense?

I definitely do like him, though. <3 Long hog is long.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

what's their lifespan? temperament?


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

their lifespan as far as i have found out is about the same as an aph but their temperment is a lot calmer, they dont huff or ball up but on the rare occasion they bite they hang on!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: my new little tenrec*



pammie said:


> their lifespan as far as i have found out is about the same as an aph but their temperment is a lot calmer, they dont huff or ball up but on the rare occasion they bite they hang on!


do they bond with people?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

Womble is adorable!!! I love his name also. I just learned 6 months ago that hedgehogs existed, and promptly fell in love. Now to discover tenrecs? He's a cutie-pie. And in the 2nd picture, it looks like he's hanging on the side. That's pretty neat. I hope that you post lots & lots of pictures of Womble. I would very much like to see what he looks like all "growed up".


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

they do like to climb the second pic was when he was climbing out of his viv!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

Ahh, Larry you beat me to the link! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

I definitely would love to hear stories and see pics as he grows, I think he is really nice  I didn't even know about them except for hearing the name before as a close relative to hedgies.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: my new little tenrec*

Heres some new photos of my little cutie, he has grown quite a bit


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The pic of him in the TP tube is funny :lol: looks like he is smiling.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

LarryT said:


> The pic of him in the TP tube is funny :lol: looks like he is smiling.


hehe. I totally agree. He's adorable! & that's my favorite picture too.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is beautiful.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

You have yourself a tiny, photogenic guy! Great pics!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The sleeping one is my favorite, you just know he is having sweet dreams with that cute face he is making


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the last and second last pictures the best. <3 He must be REALLY small if he can fit in a TP tube, wow. He looks like he really loves you.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ohhh my gosh the fourth one is insanely adorable! He is such a cutie.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

he is small he is just amazing! he has loads of character, and so confident. I think its because col did such a fab job handrearing him he just associates people with cuddles and mealies.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

sadly this little man died in my hands earlier tonight. he choked on a mealie a few nights ago and we managed to clear it, he went to the vets the next morning and was given the all clear. unfortunately it happened again tonight even though the food was broken up tiny,and there was nothing we could do to save him, he was rushed to the vets but was gone before we got there. we only had him a short time but he was adored by us all.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Oh my god.. that is devastating! I am so terribly sorry...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Nooo! O EM GHEE, I am so so sorry.  That is awful.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Poor baby, I'm so sorry.


----------

